# Externe Festplatte nach Rechner Absturz defekt?



## Grunge (2. Oktober 2010)

Hey Leute,

ich google Seit mehreren Tagen durchs Internet. Ohne Hilfe. Folgendes ist passiert. Meine externe Festplatte hing am Laptop, als dort der Strom ausging konnte ich danach nich mehr auf die Festplatte zugreifen. Format war RAW. Ich habe mir jetzt eine Knoppix Live CD besorgt, gestartet und die Festplatte in NTFS formatiert (das ging unter Windows nicht, nur exFat ging.) Die Daten wurden vorher mit TestDisk gerettet.

Nun mein Problem. Nach dem die Platte formatiert wurde mit Knoppix (GParted) kann ich SIe auch unter Windows sehen und drauf zugreifen, was vorher auch nicht ging (Platte muss erst formatiert werden...)

Aber wie krieg ich die Daten da jetzt drauf mit Knoppix? So dass es auch alles funktioniert?!

Das komische auch: Unter Vista seh ich die Platte nicht nur unter XP!?


----------

